#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 熊狼一家親（爆）

## 狼狼

這是……MOMO發出來的。我貼上來吧。    


很可愛的說 
很可愛的說 
很可愛的說 
很可愛的說 
很可愛的說

----------


## 幼熊

其實~~那熊是準備開飯XD"(被打飛

----------


## 銀月

好可愛阿
小獸也要被抱(被打飛
不過那隻熊好白!!(在打
而且好大隻...狼不會怕嗎?(被狂打中

----------


## Zack

可愛..可愛呀.....可愛到我的怨念都萌生了XD

熊：來嘛~來親一下啦~~
狼：///_///...........笨蛋..........

----------


## 大貓貓

之後他們會不會KISS啊?(XD

----------


## 小步

熊熊好像努特唷 (可愛可愛)

那隻狼被抱起來了，表情很害羞 XD""

兩隻獸的毛色，都是我最喜歡的顏色 - 白色 。

----------


## BOSS

狼熊配果然是王到XDD(私心)

----------


## 黑月影狼

好可愛喔~
我也想跟他們抱抱˙ ˙

----------


## 吳狼

如果有他們的紀錄片就太好了
我保證一定會買來看
[spacer]

----------


## vnri

真神奇熊跟狼能在一起玩.不過感覺他們兩的感情依定很好

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好可愛喔
真想被他抱抱>///<

----------


## 鵺影

真是太可愛了...XD

沒想到北極的生態這麼特殊，
如果是台灣土狗遇到台灣黑熊，恐怕...(汗

----------


## 許狼中將

真的很可愛！
平常看到的都是一群狼圍一隻熊，對峙！﹙不是嗎？﹚
這張便截然不同了！
會做出如此親密的舉動，感情應該是不錯吧！
我沒想過給熊抱！如果有，我希望我別悶死…

----------


## 獄-闇銀

原來狼跟熊也能這麼親阿...

還以為動物就只跟同類在一起呢...

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

呵呵...
難道熊以為狗是牠的子女？ 
還是.........熊在發情期....飢不擇食？

狗熊配...@@
咦，狗怎麼被鎖住了...

----------


## 風神龍一

嘎我也要抱抱~龍可以嗎0w0會不會被吃掉阿{滅}

----------


## 狼狗傑

生物學專書《蒲公英的記憶》有提到這個現象喔。

「在剛結束冬眠的春天，飢餓的年輕北極熊會撲向在外遊蕩的愛斯基摩犬。然而，北極熊有時不會吃掉雪橇犬。狩獵變成了嬉戲。」

順便一提，BOSS大大貼上來的圖，書裡也有。 (炸

----------


## geotso

熊:我要開動了~
其實北極熊是虔誠的基督徒(被打飛 
我怎麼覺得那隻狼有點無奈阿==
不過我真的被萌到了...
能這樣被熊抱就算等一下被吃掉我也死而無憾了XD

----------


## 狼佐

狼的表情無奈+1
XDD

聽說北極生物生存模式比較特殊
連科學家去觀察北極狼群他們也比較不會怕生

應該地廣人稀的關係,要靠在一起才會暖XDD

不知情的人可能會認為這是合成照片吧^^;畢竟這畫面少見也珍貴

----------


## 夢狼之人

有爆鼻血的衝動>///<
好可愛阿~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

